# May be time to let it go



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2018)

I get to this point, for the last few years, at least once every couple of years but this time is seems a bit different. I think I am tired of Traditional Yang Taijiquan.

I have been asking myself if I am getting anything out of Yang style, or do I just keep on doing it because I have been doing it for 24 years. Of late I have noticed when doing the long form, at some point, I go on auto pilot and if I tell myself I have to go do taijiquan and I feel I need to start with Yang style, I generally do nothing at all.

I can go do what little Sun style I know, even have become intrigued with the Cheng Manching version of Yang as it comes from Cheng Manching, enjoying the heck out of push hands too. Have no problem working on Xingyi (slowly at the moment due to my knees) or standing that is used in Xingyi and Yiquan, heck I have been training qigong regularly again too. But Yang style, the actual forms I know; long, 2 fast forms, jian, and 2 dao forms....just can't get myself to do them and when I do succeed and dragging my lazy carcass to the basement to do them.. at some point, or for the whole form, I am on auto-pilot

Maybe time for a Yang taijiquan hiatus or maybe it is time to let it go and move on.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 10, 2018)

It doesn't sound like it brings you much value, and less joy. Life's too short for that, and there's too much cool stuff in MA. Go have some fun.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 10, 2018)

This may not make sense for others. When I

- was young, I didn't mind to do some slow movement. I started to train Taiji when I was 7.
- get older, I just can't stand slow movement any more.

Just about 2 or 3 years ago, I started to hate slow movement for no good reason. It has nothing to do with the Taiji system. It only has to do with the "slow movement".

The slow movement remind me "old, weak, and sick", I hate that feeling.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Oct 10, 2018)

Only you can answer that question.  In your opinion, how many actual Tai Chi weapon sets are there?  I always thought 2- broadsword and straight sword.  I see people doing staff, spear, and a few others; but to me they look like they are only moving slow and not using Tai Chi principles.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 10, 2018)

What will you do when you are no longer doing taiji?  If you have a good answer to that, then perhaps it’s time to let it go.

If you do not have a good answer, then maybe you are just burned out and need a break.


----------



## mograph (Oct 10, 2018)

Yep, let it go, at least for now.

There's a thing called "sunk-cost bias," where we hold onto something because we've sunk time and money into it. Yang style has influenced your current martial practice, but that's no reason to hang onto it if you have other arts you'd rather practice.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 10, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I get to this point, for the last few years, at least once every couple of years but this time is seems a bit different. I think I am tired of Traditional Yang Taijiquan.
> 
> I have been asking myself if I am getting anything out of Yang style, or do I just keep on doing it because I have been doing it for 24 years. Of late I have noticed when doing the long form, at some point, I go on auto pilot and if I tell myself I have to go do taijiquan and I feel I need to start with Yang style, I generally do nothing at all.
> 
> ...


Go punch someone.  That always works for me lol.    But seriously find out what you want to do and see if you can do it with what you train.  If not then train something else.  Life is too short to just dedicate yourself like that without reason or purpose.  There's nothing that says you have to always do one thing.    Like I always say.  Set purpose to training.  If there is no purpose for your training, then why train?   Or you can just go punch someone.  I find that I'm fairly satisfied if I can land 3 good punches and 3 good strikes. and not look like generic kick boxing.


----------



## geezer (Oct 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> What will you do when you are no longer doing taiji?  If you have a good answer to that, then perhaps it’s time to let it go. If you do not have a good answer, then maybe you are just burned out and need a break.



This gets to the core of the issue. It's a question I'm struggling with right now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2018)

geezer said:


> This gets to the core of the issue. It's a question I'm struggling with right now.



I have an idea and looking to meet with a few people


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 12, 2018)

Ah yep I've been a similar situation... doing something just because you've been doing it for awhile...

Maybe a break would help get some perspective for sure, and then you'll know whether you miss it or not too.

Sounds like you're already very in tune with yourself, follow your heart, and see where it leads . It sounds like you've already got some things that are really exciting you, I'd follow that relentlessly! Trust yourself


----------



## Robert Agar-Hutton (Nov 1, 2018)

LIfe is too short - do the things you enjoy.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This may not make sense for others. When I
> 
> - was young, I didn't mind to do some slow movement. I started to train Taiji when I was 7.
> - get older, I just can't stand slow movement any more.
> ...



when I practice the first part of Yang Long form - I do it 5 times, the first 3 or 4 as slow as I can manage and then the last 'fast' or mediumish but with fa jin. Master Yang Jwing Ming believes that once it has been slowed down as much as you physically can, it should be speeded up (not that I'm ever going to get that far (as I think he implies it should be 10 years or so of 'slowing down')).


----------



## yak sao (Nov 1, 2018)

You and I are about the same age, and I believe we've both been at CMA about the same amount of time.

At times I go out into my little building and train my **** off and think to myself how great it is to still be training after all these years.
Other times I go out and throw a few punches, half heartedly smack  around on the dummy for a few minutes and wonder why I'm still training after all this time, especially since pretty much everyone who trained with me has gone on.

I've pretty much decided that I train because that's what I do. I hope to still be around a few more years and I figure I'm better off with it than without it.

Maybe you need a new art, maybe new people to hang out with and share your passion. Maybe a student or two. Or maybe you just need out of your basement. Build you a place outside, that's what I did and it boosted my spirits.

And you can always come train some Wing Tsun with me.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 2, 2018)

KabutoKouji said:


> Master Yang Jwing Ming believes that once it has been slowed down as much as you physically can, it should be speeded up.


A Marathon runner may not be able to spring in fast speed. It's different training. I don't believe that if you train slow all your life, one day you can suddenly move in lighting speed.

Fast speed come from relaxation ant not come from slow speed. The problem is if you are used to slow speed, your body may not be able to handle even normal speed.

When you run on the beach, a young girl just runs pass you. You try to catch up with her speed. You suddenly realize that your body start to feel uncomfortable. You then understand that your slow running does not help you fast running.


----------

